# Added Z Axis DRO to RF45 Clone



## miker (Aug 30, 2010)

I needed to add this readout as it is impossible to get any sort of repeatability
using the Fine Quill Feed. Started out making fancy brackets and shafts to 
go in place of the depth stop rod then decided to try this simple method.







The readout is screwed from behind, directly onto the thin control panel.

Drilled and tapped a hole in the Quill bracket that connects to the depth stop rod
and attached a thin piece of sheet alluminium to the bottom bracket of the scale rod.











It works very well and has made the machine usable at last.


----------



## dsquire (Sep 8, 2010)

Miker

Sometimes the simpler way is the better way. :bow:

Cheers 

Don


----------



## bentprop (Sep 8, 2010)

Neat installation,Michael.Much more accurate than the rather useless"scale" provided on the machine.
Coincidentally,I just bought a digi scale for my x-axis,and it's a Hafco brand!
I'd never heard the name,but the quality seems on a par with any other chino scale.But the price was 20% better


----------



## miker (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words!

Don, do you know where your signature saying originated?
Have a look here...

http://www.google.com.au/imgres?img...&sa=X&ei=EX2JTLnZB8PCcfnZ8K8E&ved=0CC8Q9QEwBQ

Hans, Hafco is a Hare and Forbes brand. Where did you get it in New Zealand?

Which one did you get?

https://www.machineryhouse.com.au/S...Field=keyword&imageField.x=12&imageField.y=15

Have you fitted it yet?

Have you been effected by the earthquake???

rgds

Michael.


----------



## bentprop (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi,Michael,I got it from the Auckland branch of Machinery house.I got the dr665,which is the 600mm scale.
I'm in the process of fitting it now,and I'll take some pics to post later.

We got off relatively lightly in the earthquake.Just a few broken ornaments.It makes you a bit jumpy though.We are still getting lots of little aftershocks,a week after the main one.Every time this happens you wonder if there's going to be another big one.The boffins predicted another 6 aftershock for several days,but hopefully they've changed their mind by now.


----------



## miker (Sep 10, 2010)

This the one?? https://www.machineryhouse.co.nz/Products?stockCode=D665 Thats a good price.
I will be interested to see how it mounts and performs.

Glad the earthquake didn't cause you more damage. That situation would scare the heck out of me.


----------



## bentprop (Sep 10, 2010)

Yes,that's the one,mike.I'll open a new topic to show the fitting.


----------

